# Hey guys, I'm new to machining... What a great find!



## Danton (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am new to machining and in the Calgary area. I don't have any formal training in manufacturing, but have a design background, and looking to play around in my garage and get some personal projects going. Looking forward to some of the get-togethers.  

Dave


----------



## Alexander (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome Dave.  Glad to have you on board and looking forward to seeing what your working on.


----------



## Danton (Oct 26, 2015)

Excited to be here. I will be even more excited to post whatever I am working on once I figure out how all this machining stuff works - Haha...  I am interested cnc machining, and look forward to trying out some parts.

Any thoughts on a great local place to buy metal (aluminum, stainless)?


----------



## Alexander (Oct 27, 2015)

samuel specialty metalsmetals is really cheap supplier of aluminum and stainless. There is a $125 minimum order but you can get  roughly 35lbs of aluminum round bar for about $120.


----------



## Danton (Oct 27, 2015)

Alexander said:


> samuel specialty metalsmetals is really cheap supplier of aluminum and stainless. There is a $125 minimum order but you can get  roughly 35lbs of aluminum round bar for about $120.


Thanks, I will check them out for sure. I have bought from online metals, but the exchange isn't very good these days.


----------

